# IS THERE AN "ALTERNATIVE MEDICINE" ONE CAN TAKE TO INCREASE GASTRIC MOTILITY?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

If someone could answer this for me, it'd be greatly appreciated. I was wondering if there is a product out there that falls under the category of "alternative medicine", in other words,some sort of herb out there that is specifically used for increasing, or speeding up one's gastric motility rate after meals. I need something that will stimulate my stomach intochurning and breaking up the food a little quicker than it curretnly does. I have been disgnosed as having a " slightly slow emptying" stomach after taking a gastric motility test. I already tried the medicine "Reglan" and had a VERY BAD allergic reaction to it. Thatmedicine is not an option for me. My slow emptying stomach MIGHT be what's contributingto my 8 month bout with nausea. For you herbal people outthere; if any of you know of any herbs who's claim to fame is speeding up the gastricmotility (stomach churning) rate, I'd be willing to try any natural products on the market. Nowremember, I'm NOT looking for a natural laxitive (I already have Aloe Vera extract, and know about it's powerful laxative properties). I'm looking specifically for something that will speed up my STOMACH CHURNING RATE..........Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please reply to this messageif you can help............


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evenflow, I don't know of some herbs off hand. Fiber helps to do this and excersise also just FYI. Coffee also but may not be an option for you.I will keep an eye out for any herbs. You may want to ask Heather on the ask the expert forum as she may know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evenflow, I don't know of some herbs off hand. Fiber helps to do this and excersise also just FYI. Coffee also but may not be an option for you.I will keep an eye out for any herbs. You may want to ask Heather on the ask the expert forum as she may know.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Cant help with the herbs, but that Reglan stuff isn't too great.The Docs act like it is the greatest thing since sliced bread.I took it for awhile and despite what they said, it didnt do jack $**t for my nausea, and the effect on my reflux was minimal. That was on 5 mg.Then they tried 10mg, and I had all these involuntary arm and leg movements on that dose.And it still didn't help nausea and reflux.Does anyone else take Reglan? (metaclopramide)


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Cant help with the herbs, but that Reglan stuff isn't too great.The Docs act like it is the greatest thing since sliced bread.I took it for awhile and despite what they said, it didnt do jack $**t for my nausea, and the effect on my reflux was minimal. That was on 5 mg.Then they tried 10mg, and I had all these involuntary arm and leg movements on that dose.And it still didn't help nausea and reflux.Does anyone else take Reglan? (metaclopramide)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you're probably looking for a complementary method, rather than alternative one as most of these use this as part of the sales pitch. there should be info in the constipation forum.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you're probably looking for a complementary method, rather than alternative one as most of these use this as part of the sales pitch. there should be info in the constipation forum.tom


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

"Relatively little is known about the human pharmacology of ginger. One widely publicized double-blind study was conducted to compare the effect of 940 mg of powdered ginger root, 100 mg dimenhydrinate (i.e., Dramamineï¿½, an antihistamine) and placebo (chickweed herb) in the prevention of motion sickness. Thirty-six subjects were given the preparations and were placed blindfolded in a rotating chair. Subjects who received ginger root remained in the chair an average of 5.5 minutes, compared to 3.5 minutes for the dimenhydrinate group and 1.5 minutes for the placebo group. Half of the ginger-treated subjects remained in the chair for the full 6 minutes of the test; none of the subjects in the other groups completed the test. In general, it took longer for the ginger group to begin feeling sick, but once the vomiting center was activated, sensations of nausea and vomiting progressed at the same rate in all groups. The authors postulated that, unlike antihistamines which act on the CNS, the aromatic, carminative and possibly absorbent properties of ginger ameliorate the effects of motion sickness in the GI tract itself. It may increase gastric motility, blocking GI reactions and subsequent nausea feedback." http://www.powerpak.com/CE/Bayer/lesson.cfm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

"Relatively little is known about the human pharmacology of ginger. One widely publicized double-blind study was conducted to compare the effect of 940 mg of powdered ginger root, 100 mg dimenhydrinate (i.e., Dramamineï¿½, an antihistamine) and placebo (chickweed herb) in the prevention of motion sickness. Thirty-six subjects were given the preparations and were placed blindfolded in a rotating chair. Subjects who received ginger root remained in the chair an average of 5.5 minutes, compared to 3.5 minutes for the dimenhydrinate group and 1.5 minutes for the placebo group. Half of the ginger-treated subjects remained in the chair for the full 6 minutes of the test; none of the subjects in the other groups completed the test. In general, it took longer for the ginger group to begin feeling sick, but once the vomiting center was activated, sensations of nausea and vomiting progressed at the same rate in all groups. The authors postulated that, unlike antihistamines which act on the CNS, the aromatic, carminative and possibly absorbent properties of ginger ameliorate the effects of motion sickness in the GI tract itself. It may increase gastric motility, blocking GI reactions and subsequent nausea feedback." http://www.powerpak.com/CE/Bayer/lesson.cfm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very interesting bit of information, k. But the site reads like a sales pitch. do you have any info on them?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very interesting bit of information, k. But the site reads like a sales pitch. do you have any info on them?tom


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If someone could answer this for me, it'd be greatly appreciated. I was wondering if there is a product out there that falls under the category of "alternative medicine"


There are some Chinese herbs which could theoretically help, but a problem is that it's hard to be sure you are getting what you think are getting in the amount you think you should get and that you are not getting anything you don't want to get it. In other words, you could get a sugar drug laced with a touch of arsenic.With that caveat in mind, you might still want to consider a Chinese practitioner prefereably one who has a Western MD who is familiar with Chinese medicine.On the hand, Western medicine still has some things to offer you (in order of increasing drasticness). These things include:1) domperidone (if you reacted with Reglan, might you react with this? I'm not sure.)2) erythromycin 3) leuprolide4) alternative feeding methods (usually a J tube)5) gastric pacemaker6) stomach removalObviously, medicine doesn't have any wonderful choices, but at least you are not out of options.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If someone could answer this for me, it'd be greatly appreciated. I was wondering if there is a product out there that falls under the category of "alternative medicine"


There are some Chinese herbs which could theoretically help, but a problem is that it's hard to be sure you are getting what you think are getting in the amount you think you should get and that you are not getting anything you don't want to get it. In other words, you could get a sugar drug laced with a touch of arsenic.With that caveat in mind, you might still want to consider a Chinese practitioner prefereably one who has a Western MD who is familiar with Chinese medicine.On the hand, Western medicine still has some things to offer you (in order of increasing drasticness). These things include:1) domperidone (if you reacted with Reglan, might you react with this? I'm not sure.)2) erythromycin 3) leuprolide4) alternative feeding methods (usually a J tube)5) gastric pacemaker6) stomach removalObviously, medicine doesn't have any wonderful choices, but at least you are not out of options.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is what they say this site is about.


> quote: Power-Pak C.E.TM Turn-key service for appropriately accredited continuing education to physicians, pharmacists and nurses (multiple accredited programs available).


How effected it is by various companies pushing things I dunno.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is what they say this site is about.


> quote: Power-Pak C.E.TM Turn-key service for appropriately accredited continuing education to physicians, pharmacists and nurses (multiple accredited programs available).


How effected it is by various companies pushing things I dunno.K.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I found Ginger very helpful, you may want to experiment with a couple of brands if the first one doesnot work well for you. Also, try to take a short walk after you finish eating.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I found Ginger very helpful, you may want to experiment with a couple of brands if the first one doesnot work well for you. Also, try to take a short walk after you finish eating.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I drink strong ginger tea after breakfast and sometimes after lunch. It helps me quite a bit. Eating some works even better if you can stand the hotness (I love ginger!). I've had it pickled, too, and that works pretty good. Not so for the crystallized ones, though. I also take an herbal blend that's supposed to be for "liver support" but it helps a LOT for me. It contains milk thistle extract, Pau D'arco, turmeric, citrus aurantium, aloe vera concentrate, and fermented mycelial mushroom extracts. The base is a blend of noni, nutritional yeast, blue green algae, chlorella, and nonhybrid vegetable extracts. It sounds like a lot but the capsules aren't that big. The place I buy my stuff from tests all batches of herbs for potency, species, and pesticide residues (they won't use any product that has been sprayed or irradiated in any form). Then they blend and incapsulate the herbs themselves at their own lab. If you email me I can give you their website but I am loathe to post it on any thread for fear of being accused of pushing a product. Trust me, I have no affiliation with this company other than being a customer who does her homework. They cost slightly more but the quality is tops.If nothing else, do try the ginger and ginger tea about 15 minutes after your meals. It makes me pee a lot so I try to drink a lot of water so my urine stays clear.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I drink strong ginger tea after breakfast and sometimes after lunch. It helps me quite a bit. Eating some works even better if you can stand the hotness (I love ginger!). I've had it pickled, too, and that works pretty good. Not so for the crystallized ones, though. I also take an herbal blend that's supposed to be for "liver support" but it helps a LOT for me. It contains milk thistle extract, Pau D'arco, turmeric, citrus aurantium, aloe vera concentrate, and fermented mycelial mushroom extracts. The base is a blend of noni, nutritional yeast, blue green algae, chlorella, and nonhybrid vegetable extracts. It sounds like a lot but the capsules aren't that big. The place I buy my stuff from tests all batches of herbs for potency, species, and pesticide residues (they won't use any product that has been sprayed or irradiated in any form). Then they blend and incapsulate the herbs themselves at their own lab. If you email me I can give you their website but I am loathe to post it on any thread for fear of being accused of pushing a product. Trust me, I have no affiliation with this company other than being a customer who does her homework. They cost slightly more but the quality is tops.If nothing else, do try the ginger and ginger tea about 15 minutes after your meals. It makes me pee a lot so I try to drink a lot of water so my urine stays clear.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i always get confused by this herbal stuffas it tends to be magic blends that fix everything. Is ginger for pain, motility (more or less), or what?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i always get confused by this herbal stuffas it tends to be magic blends that fix everything. Is ginger for pain, motility (more or less), or what?tom


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...herblibrary.cfm Is a good source for herbal medications based on what studies say the herb does AND includes side effects and interactions http://www.healthcentral.com/PeoplesPharma...ytype=HerbalMon is the link for ginger.Most herbs have a number of active ingredients in them by definition. This means that many herbs may have more than one effect in the body as each chemical with biological activity may do different things.Ginger has been pretty well studied for nausea and the effect seems to be on the GI tract rather than on the CNS which is where some of the motion sickness meds work.Some of the sites that sell herbs do tend to promote some herbs for every ill known to man. The above site tells you the what it is generally used for historically (some of the problems is in country A they use it for X, Y and Z but when the import it to the US it is promoted for ABCEFG...XYZ) and what the SCIENTIFIC evidence shows that it does.This site also contains side effect and interaction information.One easy first cut as to what sites have good herbal information is the use of the phrase "it has no side effects, it is herbal/natural" They say that stop reading.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...herblibrary.cfm Is a good source for herbal medications based on what studies say the herb does AND includes side effects and interactions http://www.healthcentral.com/PeoplesPharma...ytype=HerbalMon is the link for ginger.Most herbs have a number of active ingredients in them by definition. This means that many herbs may have more than one effect in the body as each chemical with biological activity may do different things.Ginger has been pretty well studied for nausea and the effect seems to be on the GI tract rather than on the CNS which is where some of the motion sickness meds work.Some of the sites that sell herbs do tend to promote some herbs for every ill known to man. The above site tells you the what it is generally used for historically (some of the problems is in country A they use it for X, Y and Z but when the import it to the US it is promoted for ABCEFG...XYZ) and what the SCIENTIFIC evidence shows that it does.This site also contains side effect and interaction information.One easy first cut as to what sites have good herbal information is the use of the phrase "it has no side effects, it is herbal/natural" They say that stop reading.K.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT:This post by flux is very important: _________________________________________"There are some Chinese herbs which could theoretically help, but a problem is that it's hard to be sure you are getting what you think are getting in the amount you think you should get and that you are not getting anything you don't want to get it. In other words, you could get a sugar drug laced with a touch of arsenic." ___________________________________________There are indeed specific chinese herbal preps which may help with this problem and have been investigated both from the chinese perspective (if you read their studies you see what I mean) and from the Western perspective.The trick as Flux says is there are difficulties in identifying what the manufactureing standards were of the preparation you boguht, as the herbal blends are often 'recipes" sort of, that herblists of all ilk mix up and peddle...will you get well without taking a trip as well? Including perhaps a one-way trip? and I don't mean to Nanking!







I know some doctors who have done some studies on chinese herbs which take this into account...checking for safety as well as effectiveness.I will write and ask if there are any which they know are proven to help with your specific symptoms AND the manufacturing origin which is safe.If anything comes back helpful I will let you know here.Eat well. Think well. be well,MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT:This post by flux is very important: _________________________________________"There are some Chinese herbs which could theoretically help, but a problem is that it's hard to be sure you are getting what you think are getting in the amount you think you should get and that you are not getting anything you don't want to get it. In other words, you could get a sugar drug laced with a touch of arsenic." ___________________________________________There are indeed specific chinese herbal preps which may help with this problem and have been investigated both from the chinese perspective (if you read their studies you see what I mean) and from the Western perspective.The trick as Flux says is there are difficulties in identifying what the manufactureing standards were of the preparation you boguht, as the herbal blends are often 'recipes" sort of, that herblists of all ilk mix up and peddle...will you get well without taking a trip as well? Including perhaps a one-way trip? and I don't mean to Nanking!







I know some doctors who have done some studies on chinese herbs which take this into account...checking for safety as well as effectiveness.I will write and ask if there are any which they know are proven to help with your specific symptoms AND the manufacturing origin which is safe.If anything comes back helpful I will let you know here.Eat well. Think well. be well,MNL


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

It sounds like a digestive enzyme complex could be a potential supplement to try.One like "Solgar- Digestive Enzymes" that contains pancreatic enzymes plus betaine hyrdrochloride(especially useful for breaking down protein in the stomach).Don't wait for someone like Flux to say the enzymes are rendered inert as soon as you swallow them, give it a try. It may just help and at least can't do any harm anyway.ScottySwotty


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

It sounds like a digestive enzyme complex could be a potential supplement to try.One like "Solgar- Digestive Enzymes" that contains pancreatic enzymes plus betaine hyrdrochloride(especially useful for breaking down protein in the stomach).Don't wait for someone like Flux to say the enzymes are rendered inert as soon as you swallow them, give it a try. It may just help and at least can't do any harm anyway.ScottySwotty


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:t sounds like a digestive enzyme complex could be a potential supplement to try.


Enzymes would be useless for your problem.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:t sounds like a digestive enzyme complex could be a potential supplement to try.


Enzymes would be useless for your problem.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Forgot to mention that pregnant women should not use large amounts of ginger. Ginger does not help with pain, but it does help with motion sickness and mild nausea and it greatly helps my gas pains.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Forgot to mention that pregnant women should not use large amounts of ginger. Ginger does not help with pain, but it does help with motion sickness and mild nausea and it greatly helps my gas pains.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:On the hand, Western medicine still has some things to offer you (in order of increasing drasticness). These things include:1) domperidone (if you reacted with Reglan, might you react with this? I'm not sure.)2) erythromycin 3) leuprolide4) alternative feeding methods (usually a J tube)5) gastric pacemaker6) stomach removal


However, these would be wonderful choices! Especially no.6 (actually, especially all of them. Damn, I can't wait for the future!!!!)







ScottySwotty


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:On the hand, Western medicine still has some things to offer you (in order of increasing drasticness). These things include:1) domperidone (if you reacted with Reglan, might you react with this? I'm not sure.)2) erythromycin 3) leuprolide4) alternative feeding methods (usually a J tube)5) gastric pacemaker6) stomach removal


However, these would be wonderful choices! Especially no.6 (actually, especially all of them. Damn, I can't wait for the future!!!!)







ScottySwotty


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

quickies.... _____________________________________JAMA 1998 Nov 11;280(18):1585-9	Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Comment in: ï¿½	ACP J Club. 1999 May-Jun;130(3):74 ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1035-6; discussion 1036-7. ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1035; discussion 1036-7. ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1036-7. Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with Chinese herbal medicine: a randomized controlled trial.Bensoussan A, Talley NJ, Hing M, Menzies R, Guo A, Ngu M.Research Unit for Complementary Medicine, University of Western Sydney Macarthur, Campbelltown, New South Wales, Australia. a.bensoussan###uws.edu.auCONTEXT: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a common functional bowel disorder for which there is no reliable medical treatment. OBJECTIVE: To determine whether Chinese herbal medicine (CHM) is of any benefit in the treatment of IBS. DESIGN: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial conducted during 1996 through 1997.SETTING: Patients were recruited through 2 teaching hospitals and 5 private practices of gastroenterologists, and received CHM in 3 Chinese herbal clinics. PATIENTS: A total of 116 patients who fulfilled the Rome criteria, an established standard for diagnosis of IBS. INTERVENTION: Patients were randomly allocated to 1 of 3 treatment groups: individualized Chinese herbal formulations (n = 38), a standard Chinese herbal formulation (n = 43), or placebo (n = 35). Patients received 5 capsules 3 times daily for 16 weeks and were evaluated regularly by a traditional Chinese herbalist and by a gastroenterologist. Patients, gastroenterologists, and herbalists were all blinded to treatment group. MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: Change in total bowel symptom scale scores and global improvement assessed by patients and gastroenterologists and change in the degree of interference in life caused by IBS symptoms assessed by patients. RESULTS: Compared with patients in the placebo group, patients in the active treatment groups (standard and individualized CHM) had significant improvement in bowel symptom scores as rated by patients (P=.03) and by gastroenterologists (P=.001), and significant global improvement as rated by patients (P=.007) and by gastroenterologists (P=.002). Patients reported that treatment significantly reduced the degree of interference with life caused by IBS symptoms (P=.03). Chinese herbal formulations individually tailored to the patient proved no more effective than standard CHM treatment. On follow-up 14 weeks after completion of treatment, only the individualized CHM treatment group maintained improvement. CONCLUSION: Chinese herbal formulations appear to offer improvement in symptoms for some patients with IBS.Publication Types: ï¿½	Clinical Trial ï¿½	Multicenter Study ï¿½	Randomized Controlled Trial _____________________________________From The March 1999 Issue of Nutrition Science News http://www.healthwellexchange.com/nutritio...99/science2.cfm Science Briefs Chinese Herbs Soothe Irritable BowelTraditional Chinese herbal remedies do what modern medicine can't for people with irritable bowel syndrome, according to researchers at the University of Western Sydney Macarthur in New South Wales, Australia. At this time, no effective pharmaceutical treatment exists for the painful gastrointestinal condition that affects between 10 and 20 percent of both the U.S. and Australian populations. This randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study provided patients aged 18 to 75 with placebo (32 patients), a standard Chinese herbal preparation (38 patients) or individual herbs (30 patients). The standard preparation of 20 different Chinese herbs included ginger (Zingiber officinal) or Pao Jiang in Mandarin Chinese, peony root (Paeonia lactiflora) or Bai Shao, and shizandra (Schisandra chinensis) or Wu Wei Zi. Patients and gastroenterologists both used a scale to rate symptoms such as bloating, pain, constipation and diarrhea. Scores were recorded at the beginning of the study, at eight weeks and at the 16-week conclusion. By the end of the study, one-third (11) of the patients receiving placebo said their condition improved. However, 76 percent (29) of those getting the standard herbal remedy felt better, and 64 percent (18) of those on individualized treatment felt better. The gastroenterologists generally concurred with patients' subjective impressions. --Journal of the American Medical Association 1998 Nov;280(18):1585-9- _________________________________MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

quickies.... _____________________________________JAMA 1998 Nov 11;280(18):1585-9	Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Comment in: ï¿½	ACP J Club. 1999 May-Jun;130(3):74 ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1035-6; discussion 1036-7. ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1035; discussion 1036-7. ï¿½	JAMA. 1999 Sep 15;282(11):1036-7. Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with Chinese herbal medicine: a randomized controlled trial.Bensoussan A, Talley NJ, Hing M, Menzies R, Guo A, Ngu M.Research Unit for Complementary Medicine, University of Western Sydney Macarthur, Campbelltown, New South Wales, Australia. a.bensoussan###uws.edu.auCONTEXT: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a common functional bowel disorder for which there is no reliable medical treatment. OBJECTIVE: To determine whether Chinese herbal medicine (CHM) is of any benefit in the treatment of IBS. DESIGN: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial conducted during 1996 through 1997.SETTING: Patients were recruited through 2 teaching hospitals and 5 private practices of gastroenterologists, and received CHM in 3 Chinese herbal clinics. PATIENTS: A total of 116 patients who fulfilled the Rome criteria, an established standard for diagnosis of IBS. INTERVENTION: Patients were randomly allocated to 1 of 3 treatment groups: individualized Chinese herbal formulations (n = 38), a standard Chinese herbal formulation (n = 43), or placebo (n = 35). Patients received 5 capsules 3 times daily for 16 weeks and were evaluated regularly by a traditional Chinese herbalist and by a gastroenterologist. Patients, gastroenterologists, and herbalists were all blinded to treatment group. MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: Change in total bowel symptom scale scores and global improvement assessed by patients and gastroenterologists and change in the degree of interference in life caused by IBS symptoms assessed by patients. RESULTS: Compared with patients in the placebo group, patients in the active treatment groups (standard and individualized CHM) had significant improvement in bowel symptom scores as rated by patients (P=.03) and by gastroenterologists (P=.001), and significant global improvement as rated by patients (P=.007) and by gastroenterologists (P=.002). Patients reported that treatment significantly reduced the degree of interference with life caused by IBS symptoms (P=.03). Chinese herbal formulations individually tailored to the patient proved no more effective than standard CHM treatment. On follow-up 14 weeks after completion of treatment, only the individualized CHM treatment group maintained improvement. CONCLUSION: Chinese herbal formulations appear to offer improvement in symptoms for some patients with IBS.Publication Types: ï¿½	Clinical Trial ï¿½	Multicenter Study ï¿½	Randomized Controlled Trial _____________________________________From The March 1999 Issue of Nutrition Science News http://www.healthwellexchange.com/nutritio...99/science2.cfm Science Briefs Chinese Herbs Soothe Irritable BowelTraditional Chinese herbal remedies do what modern medicine can't for people with irritable bowel syndrome, according to researchers at the University of Western Sydney Macarthur in New South Wales, Australia. At this time, no effective pharmaceutical treatment exists for the painful gastrointestinal condition that affects between 10 and 20 percent of both the U.S. and Australian populations. This randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study provided patients aged 18 to 75 with placebo (32 patients), a standard Chinese herbal preparation (38 patients) or individual herbs (30 patients). The standard preparation of 20 different Chinese herbs included ginger (Zingiber officinal) or Pao Jiang in Mandarin Chinese, peony root (Paeonia lactiflora) or Bai Shao, and shizandra (Schisandra chinensis) or Wu Wei Zi. Patients and gastroenterologists both used a scale to rate symptoms such as bloating, pain, constipation and diarrhea. Scores were recorded at the beginning of the study, at eight weeks and at the 16-week conclusion. By the end of the study, one-third (11) of the patients receiving placebo said their condition improved. However, 76 percent (29) of those getting the standard herbal remedy felt better, and 64 percent (18) of those on individualized treatment felt better. The gastroenterologists generally concurred with patients' subjective impressions. --Journal of the American Medical Association 1998 Nov;280(18):1585-9- _________________________________MNL


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:However, these would be wonderful choices! Especially no.6 (actually, especially all of them. Damn, I can't wait for the future!!!!)


#5 is the future! Read more about here http://www.Medtronic.com/neuro/enterra/


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:However, these would be wonderful choices! Especially no.6 (actually, especially all of them. Damn, I can't wait for the future!!!!)


#5 is the future! Read more about here http://www.Medtronic.com/neuro/enterra/


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

I can only tell you what worked for me. I have taken many medications, prescribed, and also tried many types of alternatives. The only one that has worked, and worked great, is Immunolin. It also gives me relief from allergies. The only place I know that sells it is swansonvitamins.comPlease give it an honest shot. I can't express in written words, the relief I have gained from it. IT WORKS! The diarhea is gone. The constipation is gone. The nausea is gone. I have real bowel movements! My G.I. tract is not constantly growling and churning like it always did before.


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

I can only tell you what worked for me. I have taken many medications, prescribed, and also tried many types of alternatives. The only one that has worked, and worked great, is Immunolin. It also gives me relief from allergies. The only place I know that sells it is swansonvitamins.comPlease give it an honest shot. I can't express in written words, the relief I have gained from it. IT WORKS! The diarhea is gone. The constipation is gone. The nausea is gone. I have real bowel movements! My G.I. tract is not constantly growling and churning like it always did before.


----------



## arielwright111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Natural blend of essential oils helps you treat Cold Sores and Muscle & Joint pains.Suffering from: insomnia, cold, flu, sore throat, headache or stress.Try natural treatment and home remedies to put yourself in a state of relaxation, meditation & prayer.

DEET free Insect Repellent


----------

